# Winter Figure Projects



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking about what kinds of figures I should make this winter.








Let's see,there's Chico.

Maybe railfans with cameras.

A boy flying a kite.

Um....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the boy flying kite idea! How about a paperboy on a bike? Some girls jumping rope? Skateboarding dog? A skier? A mechanic lying on a creeper.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice ideas...


----------

